

Reinventing the fastest forgotten archery - kayoone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zGnxeSbb3g

======
qwerta
Wow. I wonder how strong is his bow. I use long 32lb (more would require
metallic frame instead of wooden) and I do not thing I could do this with my
bow. Short bows mongolians used would probably allow this.

~~~
mhd
Hmm? Longbows (i.e. wooden self bows) went up to about 200 lbs.

I also don't buy the chainmail test. Probably poorly riveted, as is usual for
modern recreations. Also showing the wrong arrow type, as (if I'm not
mistaken) bodkins aren't considered the main armor-piercing arrows anymore.

